# Peavey Sheffield 1200 equiv.



## Leuchty (May 21, 2009)

Hey 

Just wanted to know what they're equivalent to. I heard Greenbacks but that was mainly quickly scrolling through the HC forums  after a search on google.

I hate reading HC forums  and there are smarter and more sensible answers here.

thanks guys.


----------



## sami (May 21, 2009)

Well supposedly, the 5150/6505 Sheffield 1200's are SUPPOSED to be modeled after EVH's very worn greenbacks. But I believe the 1200's were around before Peavey made 5150's?


----------



## groph (May 21, 2009)

I typically hear the comparison to Vintage 30's, but the Sheffield's have more bottom end. No first hand experience comparing the two, though.


----------



## budda (May 21, 2009)

Dunno about the number, but I emailed peavey and the XXX labeled sheffields are slightly tweaked V30's in terms of sound.


----------



## warped (May 21, 2009)

I went from a Peavey 5150 cab to a Mesa Recto OS Cab and they sound very different to me. 5150 with Sheffields would really woof/fart out with any reasonable amount of bass dialed it, it was harsh in the high end and very raw sounding compared to the mesa which instantly sounded bigger, fuller, smoother and more toneful. I know a lot maybe due to cab construction not just speakers - anyway - I've used both and wouldn't touch a Peavey/Sheffield cab/speaker again. Sorry - I haven't really answered your question, but I saw you have a Mesa cab too so thought I'd add my 2c


----------



## sami (May 21, 2009)

Yep, the slant cabs fart because of the wood block just rests against the back panel. Just putting foam between will get rid of that.


----------



## warped (May 22, 2009)

sami said:


> Yep, the slant cabs fart because of the wood block just rests against the back panel. Just putting foam between will get rid of that.



I had a foam block, and I put a screw through the back panel into that block - it just couldn't keep it together in the low end. We were tuning to G# which I don't supposed the original makers of the cab ever intended it to be replicating, but the Mesa handles it pretty well (could be a little tighter?), the peavey couldn't.


----------



## sami (May 22, 2009)

Ahh, yeah that's prolly it! lol. The straight cabs don't have that problem.


----------



## Leuchty (May 22, 2009)

sami said:


> Well supposedly, the 5150/6505 Sheffield 1200's are SUPPOSED to be modeled after EVH's very worn greenbacks. But I believe the 1200's were around before Peavey made 5150's?


 
Thats pretty much what I heard aswell. Thanks Sami!



budda said:


> Dunno about the number, but I emailed peavey and the XXX labeled sheffields are slightly tweaked V30's in terms of sound.


 
Perhaps 1230? not sure either. cheers tho Justin.



warped said:


> I went from a Peavey 5150 cab to a Mesa Recto OS Cab and they sound very different to me. 5150 with Sheffields would really woof/fart out with any reasonable amount of bass dialed it, it was harsh in the high end and very raw sounding compared to the mesa which instantly sounded bigger, fuller, smoother and more toneful. I know a lot maybe due to cab construction not just speakers - anyway - I've used both and wouldn't touch a Peavey/Sheffield cab/speaker again. Sorry - I haven't really answered your question, but I saw you have a Mesa cab too so thought I'd add my 2c


 
Thats cool 2c are always welcome .

When I changed to a mesa cab. It really seemed like the 6505 cab was hiding half of the tone. V30's seem so much more crisp to the sheffies.

I was running a fair amount of treble and pres with the sheffies than changed cabs, left the settings and felt blood running from my ears.


----------

